
Snowden gets 3-year residency permit in Russia - imd23
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/08/07/snowden-nsa-russia-us/13710893/
======
vijayboyapati
A pardon for an American hero. C'mon Obama, you can do this.

